# Steamed Hams Extravaganza



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 15, 2018)

I fucking love this meme...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## JE 765 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 15, 2018)

In Connecticut, they serve steamed cheeseburgers at some restaurants. It's a regional thing. No joke.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Bob Page (Feb 15, 2018)

Did someone order Steamed Hams with a side order of Loud Nigra?




Took me under an hour to make this.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 15, 2018)

God bless you @Pepito, now we can all savor the tenderness of this meme once and for all.





















My most favorite of all edits:


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Overcast (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't think I've ever seen a meme with as many variations as this.


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 15, 2018)

For all the aussies out there:


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 15, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 383822 In Connecticut, they serve steamed cheeseburgers at some restaurants. It's a regional thing. No joke.


And you call them "steamed hams" despite the fact that these are obviously grilled.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Joey Caruso (Feb 15, 2018)

Surprised nobody's posted this one yet:





Also, did you know that Louis Lunch in New Haven, Conneticut (the original hamburger place, established all the way back in 1895) actually serves the burgers steamed?




(skip to about 4:30 to get to the part where he actually eats it)


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ThePlagueTND (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Another Fellow (Feb 16, 2018)

All my favorites have been posted already so


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> View attachment 383822 In Connecticut, they serve steamed cheeseburgers at some restaurants. It's a regional thing. No joke.



This is why fuck Connecticut and fuck Kengle.  Although Kengle is in Rhode Island iirc.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## MrTroll (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 16, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> View attachment 383823


Oh yeah, I went to that place. Shitty neighborhood.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 17, 2018)

One more for the road


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 17, 2018)

I am disappointed there isn't a porn adaption of Steam Hams.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 17, 2018)

Billy_Sama said:


> I am disappointed there isn't a porn adaption of Steam Hams.





Spoiler: That's where you're wrong, kiddo


----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 17, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Spoiler: That's where you're wrong, kiddo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385233


I am talking about real actors like Wood Rocket.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Feb 17, 2018)

Billy_Sama said:


> I am disappointed there isn't a porn adaption of Steam Hams.


Mmm, creamed clams!


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 18, 2018)

lol.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-baconator-117%2Fsteamed-hams-period


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 18, 2018)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Another Fellow (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Another Fellow (Feb 21, 2018)

Spoiler: why do I have so many steamed hams


----------



## Hat (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Feb 21, 2018)

A few bottom of the barrel stuff.













I loved this!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Feb 24, 2018)

I will say I never get tired of watching these.

I suppose one the one hand, it's that back-and-forth dynamic of the character we come to know and love.  There's also the "How am I gonna explain THIS to my boss?" situation that leads one to come up with the best lie to skirt by the unfortunate mishap.  On the other, it's rather fascinating to see how else could these things been viewed through (which of course a good majority tend to go for video game aesthetics).

EDIT: This guy though is kinda ripping off Fred Mogubgub's work but whatever.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 25, 2018)

Spoiler: Oh no...


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Preferred Penne (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## chadmuska (Mar 2, 2018)

all the best hams are his


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 2, 2018)

dont know if posted already.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Another Fellow (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## deconstruction burger (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, and you call them *lolcows* despite the fact they are obviously *autists*?


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## j666 (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 13, 2018)

My personal favourite

_"hohohoho....steamed HAM!" _


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 13, 2018)

A playlist filled with High Quality Steamed Hams Rips: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5_8i93gnHl-J4UECtzjFabcX_9bPJzmf

My favorite video from that list:


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Mar 18, 2018)

*ARE YOU READY?*




*3, 2, 1, GO!*


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 22, 2018)

Steamed Hams, but Chalmers is actually self-aware:


----------



## Trilby (Mar 22, 2018)

The Enigma of Seymour Skinner


----------



## YW 525 (Mar 22, 2018)

The Steamed Hams DBZ video... holy shit that is well done. We are a talented species!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 22, 2018)

I love this meme so much that I've started to hate it, and it's swung back around to loving it again several times now.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## YW 525 (Mar 23, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I love this meme so much that I've started to hate it, and it's swung back around to loving it again several times now.



Right? Literally decades of Simpsons memes with friends and I don't think anyone could have predicted we would be here today. What a fucking time to be alive.


----------



## Narcoleptic Rowlet (Mar 23, 2018)

Something from today...


----------



## Preferred Penne (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Mar 27, 2018)

All your Steamed Hams are belong to us!


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Ruin (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Mar 31, 2018)

When they put more effort than usual, you know it's good!


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Fleeb (Apr 1, 2018)

The meme is unrelenting.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 1, 2018)

Fleeb said:


> The meme is unrelenting.


Well that went out quickly.


----------



## Fleeb (Apr 1, 2018)

Trilby said:


> Well that went out quickly.



Fuckin' hell. Fixed it. Thanks dude


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh no...


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 2, 2018)

(Sorry for double post.)

Steamed Hams but it's what you gEAt.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 4, 2018)

Fleeb said:


> The meme is unrelenting.


I gave you a "like" originally until I realized whoever originally got Goldblum to read that, did so 3ish years ago. (I.e. before steamed hams gained the status it has now) Once I realized my mistake, I quickly corrected my mistake, and quickly gave it the "winner" tag it deserves.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Hat (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Hat (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Ruin (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 11, 2018)

Feel free to slap me with the old autism rating, but I think there should be a poll of whether Skinner says "Oh ye gods" or "Oh egads" when his roast is burning. Just to weed out the truly deaf and stupid people who think he's saying "egads".


----------



## Trilby (Apr 12, 2018)

_"Steamed Hams has been filmed before a live studio audience"_



Spoiler: More Hams


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Anyone remembers that creepy underwear commercial from GTA Vice City Stories?


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Apr 15, 2018)

With all this talk about the creator of Ren and Stimpy, here's one with stuff from Ren and Stimpy in it:






Well, a character from the show at least.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 15, 2018)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> With all this talk about the creator of Ren and Stimpy, here's one with stuff from Ren and Stimpy in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## c-no (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Apr 16, 2018)

Tell me _this_ ain't golden.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 16, 2018)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> Tell me _this_ ain't golden.


This was destined!


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 16, 2018)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> Tell me _this_ ain't golden.


This is by far the _best_ Steamed Hams video out there. That's it, we're done, nothing else can top the _sheer_ quality of this glorious shitpost anymore. We can all go home now.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> This is by far the _best_ Steamed Hams video out there. That's it, we're done, nothing else can top the _sheer_ quality of this glorious shitpost anymore. We can all go home now.


I was amused they didn't assign each shot to each animator like previous collabs I've seen that go that route, and just had then do 13 seconds worth.

EDIT: They didn't have to follow the normal shot progression so they got to do this whatever they wanted, like the guy who animated the bit with the inside of the Krusty Burger as we zoom out the window to the house.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Apr 16, 2018)

How come the Lisa Birthday video never became a meme?


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 18, 2018)

Edit: oh my god...


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 19, 2018)

Steamed Hams, but it got touched by Undertale.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjake-paul-official%2Fforgettable-luncheon


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 20, 2018)

At my job my boss usually brings lunch for us every Saturday. She put up a list in the break room for us to write suggestions for Saturday lunch. As a joke, I wrote "Steamed Hams". Not only did nobody get it, but today I saw that there are about three dozen 1/4" cut ham steaks in the fridge. So tomorrow I guess we're going to have literal "steamed hams".

I really don't know what I should have expected.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 20, 2018)

PreferredPenne said:


> At my job my boss usually brings lunch for us every Saturday. She put up a list in the break room for us to write suggestions for Saturday lunch. As a joke, I wrote "Steamed Hams". Not only did nobody get it, but today I saw that there are about three dozen 1/4" cut ham steaks in the fridge. So tomorrow I guess we're going to have literal "steamed hams".
> 
> I really don't know what I should have expected.


Still, you tried!


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 21, 2018)

Well, kiwis, I made it. Despite your directions.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 21, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Well, kiwis, I made it. Despite your directions.


Ah, True and Honest Fan Piga Dgrifm, Welcome! I hope you're prepared for an unforgettable thread!


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 23, 2018)

The crossover that nobody could possibly have wanted.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 23, 2018)

Shamelessly Stolen


Spoiler: many and too big memes for maru


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 29, 2018)

PreferredPenne said:


>


Fuck it, this is my new favorite.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (May 8, 2018)

Spoiler: Twenty Years Later...


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (May 14, 2018)

By far, the most Autistic Steamed Hams vid yet.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (May 14, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> By far, the most Autistic Steamed Hams vid yet.


You can practically see Enter's cue-cards.


----------



## TheClorax (May 18, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Spoiler: Oh no...


Here, have the actual meme to go with it. Courtesy of 4chan!


----------



## Gorgar (Sep 13, 2018)

Here’s an oldie but a goodie!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wC0Pet0JZWk


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Sep 27, 2018)

There's a bit of Steamed Hams and the Dud here:


----------



## Preferred Penne (Mar 27, 2019)

ZOMBIE HAMS! (is rl gd)


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 27, 2019)

DIE SHADCUCK


----------

